# Fishy



## TankBuster (Feb 8, 2006)

Any one here beside me Fall in love with the MIG-21??? i like it simple and smoothe design, but wouldn't fly it in a cobat mission........to easy a target.......


----------



## Matzos (Feb 9, 2006)

Who ever in NATO named the plane 'Fishbed' needs a good talking too.....


----------



## ArcticWolf (Feb 9, 2006)

*Code names for Soviet aircrafts*

This may explain a little (the second website is a better explanation, or perhaps just complies better with my brain... lol  ):

http://aeroweb.lucia.it/~agretch/RAFAQ/NatoCodenames.html

http://www.aerospaceweb.org/question/history/q0070.shtml

Had a good laugh at the discussion on another forum that I came across... laugh; so I am just sharing:

http://forum.keypublishing.co.uk/archive/index.php?t-39706.html

And I just had to add a little more info on the dear Fishbed (declassified photos and best of all... the PowerPoint presentations just above the photos):
http://area51specialprojects.com/migs.html solthum 

And for those interested in the Chinese use of the Fishbed:

http://www.sinodefence.com/airforce/fighter/j7.asp

http://www.aerospaceweb.org/aircraft/fighter/mig21/


----------



## Matzos (Feb 9, 2006)

Great links AW solthum 

I like the Russian kit in US markings


----------



## TankBuster (Feb 9, 2006)

Dude kick @$$ links


----------



## Drone_pilot (Feb 9, 2006)

Great Links these.solthum


----------



## Polar (Feb 10, 2006)

In my country Mig-21 is call "pencil". In 2004 year we have farevell this plane and we have only Mig-29 and Su-22 in combat unit.


----------



## TankBuster (Feb 16, 2006)

hey does poland operate any bombers like the TU-95 or 160


----------



## Matzos (Feb 16, 2006)

A couple of links about the Polish Airforce

http://www.scramble.nl/pl.htm

http://www.aeroflight.co.uk/waf/poland/polaf2.htm

I hope they have the information you want.


----------



## TankBuster (Feb 17, 2006)

The old badger?????Okay,thats cool.......Any AWAC's????


----------



## Polar (Feb 20, 2006)

now we never have any awacs


----------



## TankBuster (Mar 23, 2006)

Actually if ya consider the success mig has as a company,they are pretty impressive. Of course yakolev and suhkoi are their only real competitors


----------

